# Cedar Bayou Video shot yesterday and posted by Mission Aransas NERR



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Video Published from yesterday at Cedar Bayou:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

One good storm will fix that right up. Cross fingers.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. It's always better to have good information, instead of rumor and guesswork. I wish what I saw looked more hopeful. But the water has been really low for a long time, so it's not totally surprising. My biggest concern, looking at that, is that higher tides might run water over the top of that, without cutting the channel deeper.

We may have to organize a 2Cool shovel brigade.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I had the pleasure of visiting with a man who was on the crew of the company who dredged Cedar Bayou, and in short what I was told was that company suggested putting out geo-tubes out into the gulf which would prevent errosion. In my home water of Seadrift there are a number of geo-tubes that have helped prevent erosion for many years. 

Yes our tides have been down a bit for several weeks, but I feel something does need to be done, before we are back to square one. We cannot simply wait for a storm to take care of the problem. We waited for a storm for a number of years that never came.

Thank you for shooting this video, and having hard evidence of what it looks like down there. Hopefully someone with the proper authority will get ahold of this and take action. We need this life line to the Gulf. We have all witnessed the amazing changes it brings when life is flowing through it. We cannot afford to have our ecosystem devastated again.


----------



## Taylor1981 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd be down for some shovel work. We'd need an army to do much good tho lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

My buddy was there yesterday and said it closed up completely. We should have some big tides coming in the next few weeks so we shall see...


----------



## Re-Rig (Jul 7, 2006)

*Cedar*

I was there last Saturday the 12th and it was worse than your video. Great shot, (love the drone shot) We need some strong tides to pull all that sand out, instead of the normal waves pushing the sand in.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Cedar Bayou*

That is typical of the characteristics of the pass it has been that way for years not enough velocity of water going through the pass and no jetties.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Well look at the bright side - no more gripes about guides pulling up beyond the sign.



Taylor1981 said:


> I'd be down for some shovel work. We'd need an army to do much good tho lol


Yeah, I debated mentioning this earlier, but there are a lot of people here with land and stumps. And a bunch more in the oilfield. You can connect the dots. (I'm cautious about what I put in writing these days.) Could short-cut a LOT of shovel work. Then have a big fish fry.

[_It's a joke. I'm kidding. Nobody is really going to do that._]


----------



## Taylor1981 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ya. But kinda a funny thought. A fleet of boats hitting cedar with shovels in hand not rods... lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*loser*

Sgrem=pathetic


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

they should dredge it and use the spoil to fill rollover.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

When I was there in late July this area was closed.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Pass*

This is exactly why I was against opening it. A total waste of 6 million dollars and to redredge is not what I would call routine maintenance


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

gater said:


> This is exactly why I was against opening it. A total waste of 6 million dollars and to redredge is not what I would call routine maintenance


I'm 100% in favor of having it open. It's an incredible plus for the health of the bays, and for fishermen.

Hoover Dam was built during the Great Depression, by a lot of guys who were out of work and who gave a... dam. That can't happen today. I was afraid that it wouldn't stay open, without more being done. But I don't think there is any way to get the amount of money that would take together.

If it doesn't open back up naturally, I think there's a good chance that "they" will abandon the idea. We'll hear about how it has naturally opened and closed over the years, and that keeping it open artificially isn't practical, etc. Maybe they will take a shot at re-dredging once. But government agencies at all levels are scrambling for funding on a daily basis. And this project is one that would be easy to just let go of.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

100% supporter as well. The bayou has been a game changer. Especially in conjunction with the 5 fish limit. I really don't understand all those who wanted it to fail so they could say I told you so. Potential closure is a very sad thought for me and I know the abnormally low tides right now are just exacerbating the situation. Pray for a big push. It was not 2 months ago that it was shoulder deep right there.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I would want it open even if it were closed to fishing. What opening Cedar Bayou has done for our bay systems is incredible to say the least.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

cruss said:


> Sgrem=pathetic


Did we used to be married? Cuz if you arent getting your check then call your lawyer.....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

cab said:


> 100% supporter as well. The bayou has been a game changer. Especially in conjunction with the 5 fish limit. I really don't understand all those who wanted it to fail so they could say I told you so. Potential closure is a very sad thought for me and I know the abnormally low tides right now are just exacerbating the situation. Pray for a big push. It was not 2 months ago that it was shoulder deep right there.


Who wanted it closed? This is not a fairy tail where you close your eyes and wish and it will happen. Most of the back and forth has come from the ones bashing any bad news they read.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Pass*



pocjetty said:


> I'm 100% in favor of having it open. It's an incredible plus for the health of the bays, and for fishermen.
> 
> Hoover Dam was built during the Great Depression, by a lot of guys who were out of work and who gave a... dam. That can't happen today. I was afraid that it wouldn't stay open, without more being done. But I don't think there is any way to get the amount of money that would take together.
> 
> If it doesn't open back up naturally, I think there's a good chance that "they" will abandon the idea. We'll hear about how it has naturally opened and closed over the years, and that keeping it open artificially isn't practical, etc. Maybe they will take a shot at re-dredging once. But government agencies at all levels are scrambling for funding on a daily basis. And this project is one that would be easy to just let go of.


PocJetty I don't have an issue with the pass being open, my issue is many knew this was going to happen yet we threw 6 million dollars at it anyway. How much maintenance money are they going to throw at before they realize this. And while the fishing might be good there right now I wouldn't chalk it up to the pass being open the short time it was. Right now a flounder couldn't swim through there. This is a pass that's best left up to Mother Nature. That 6 million could have gone a long way towards restocking efforts, habitat restroration, or many other worthwhile endeavor's.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

gater said:


> PocJetty I don't have an issue with the pass being open, my issue is many knew this was going to happen yet we threw 6 million dollars at it anyway. How much maintenance money are they going to throw at before they realize this. And while the fishing might be good there right now I wouldn't chalk it up to the pass being open the short time it was. Right now a flounder couldn't swim through there. This is a pass that's best left up to Mother Nature. That 6 million could have gone a long way towards restocking efforts, habitat restroration, or many other worthwhile endeavor's.


Mother nature didn't dig a 45' deep ditch 20 miles down the beach that billions of dollars of product floats through each day.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

gater said:


> PocJetty I don't have an issue with the pass being open, my issue is many knew this was going to happen yet we threw 6 million dollars at it anyway. How much maintenance money are they going to throw at before they realize this. And while the fishing might be good there right now I wouldn't chalk it up to the pass being open the short time it was. Right now a flounder couldn't swim through there. This is a pass that's best left up to Mother Nature. That 6 million could have gone a long way towards restocking efforts, habitat restroration, or many other worthwhile endeavor's.


I know that. The people here who said anything skeptical about the project got jumped on pretty hard. Nobody here wanted to see the thing close, and I think the accusations being made now are because apologizing is too hard, and they don't want to hear any I-told-you-so's.

Personally, I thought they needed to establish a primary channel through the alluvial fan to feed Vinson, at the very least. I don't think they spent too much - I think they didn't spend enough. And I always thought they convinced themselves there was a way to do it on a shoestring.

I did question whether the work that got done should have cost $6M, but I'm not current on what things like that cost now. Mostly, I thought the Bass operation should have written a big check, and Brown & Root should have donated some equipment and labor. But if I say any more about that I'll be off on a rant.

The good news is there has to be some higher tides on the way, and there will be some water flowing. That's when we find out if it has any chance at all of being self-sustaining. It's not looking good, but I'll hope for the best. I'd rather be wrong on this one than right.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Pass*



Slimshady said:


> Mother nature didn't dig a 45' deep ditch 20 miles down the beach that billions of dollars of product floats through each day.


If you are referring to the Port A channel to Corpus that's pretty much all on Mother Nature.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

gater said:


> If you are referring to the Port A channel to Corpus that's pretty much all on Mother Nature.


Didn't know the the channel was all Mother Nature. Thought it was once a small slough called Hall's bayou.

Cause and effect is the point I was trying to make. $6m is a drop in the bucket compared to the huge amount of money being made every day through the channel that is in fact a large part of the hydrology of the area.


----------



## Fish4Life (Jul 8, 2005)

A lot of the "I told you so" and "waste of money" people do not fish the cedar bayou area. It is easy to tell. Just look at where those people are from and where they primarily fish.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

i have mixed feelings on Rollover, The San Bernard and Cedar Bayou.

Rollover was never there until in our infinite wisdom we decided that a "fish pass" would make everything better. We now know better.

The San Bernard flowed to the Gulf for millennia until we decided to move the Brazos River six miles south of it's current location, build locks and dredge the intracoastal waterway.

Cedar Bayou was open and closed off and on for millennia as well. But it stands to reason the Intracoastal Waterway and all the dams on all the rivers have had an effect on this pass as well.

What do we need to "fix", "undo" or "aid" to get things back to the way mother nature intended? And how much should it cost the taxpayer?

Complicated issues with no clear cut right or wrong.


----------



## SaltStorm3 (Apr 18, 2017)

High Fall tides and some good North winds.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

SaltStorm3 said:


> High Fall tides and some good North winds.


Equinox tides may help for a while but when the the Blue Northers start blowing in around Thanksgiving the tides will fall and the cut will close up.

It will require dredging or RIP Cedar Bayou


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Its Catchy said:


> i have mixed feelings on Rollover, The San Bernard and Cedar Bayou.
> 
> Rollover was never there until in our infinite wisdom we decided that a "fish pass" would make everything better. We now know better.
> 
> ...


It definetely deserves/needs re-opened and jetties put in. Fishing was far better back then.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If you notice, that big bar that built up to the south of the inlet is exactly what happened before when it closed. Seems to me, right now, you would have a very short area to dredge it open if you go straight to the gulf from the bayou channel.

All of these passes are fighting lack of water flow because of man made channels. Look at Pass Cavallo, it use to me a mile or more wide, and deep enough to sail a ship through. It will eventually close up too.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^Yep^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

gater said:


> PocJetty I don't have an issue with the pass being open, my issue is many knew this was going to happen yet we threw 6 million dollars at it anyway. How much maintenance money are they going to throw at before they realize this. And while the fishing might be good there right now I wouldn't chalk it up to the pass being open the short time it was. Right now a flounder couldn't swim through there. This is a pass that's best left up to Mother Nature. That 6 million could have gone a long way towards restocking efforts, habitat restroration, or many other worthwhile endeavor's.


If the natural fish passes were open, you wouldn't need to spend money on re-stocking efforts. Not bc of the movement of predators through the passes, although they do use them, but bc of the prey species that move through the passes. Areas like Aransas Bay and the surrounding areas have a bait problem. There's an overwhelming abundance of predators (specifically small under and lower slot fish) that TWPD and CCA have made sure to continue stocking that don't have enough to eat bc the natural pass, which has been closed up until the last few years, that the bait likes to use has been closed off. Ask anyone who's been fishing down there for a long time. The fishing has gotten much better down there. Most probably would chalk that up to more fish moving through the pass, which to some extent is true, however its more due to the influx of shrimp and crabs that can now move through the pass. It doesn't seem like I can attach .pdfs but if you're interested, I can send you several publications on the importance of the natural fish passes in TX as it relates to the health of the bay. It may change your outlook on the importance of such passes.

Also as Slim Shady said, Cedar Bayou is a natural pass made by mother nature. It wasn't until we decided to dredge a massive channel up the entire TX coast, messing up the hydraulics mother nature intended in our bays that they started closing. Sure a hurricane might have temporarily closed it but they always re-opened. CB was also re-opened with mostly private funds from the RCBA and anyone who cares about the fishery in Aransas and the surrounding bays should absolutely want to keep CB open.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Will Harvey open it up some more? Some weather sites have it heading straight for the mid coast.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

For those that no the models from engineering reports, is this light flow to be expected? Are we in the time frame for expected dredging? Because dredging was to be expected and planned for. Maybe the storm will take care of that. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Flat's Hunter said:


> For those that no the models from engineering reports, is this light flow to be expected? Are we in the time frame for expected dredging? Because dredging was to be expected and planned for. Maybe the storm will take care of that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm not sure exactly what the time frame was before needing the first maintenance dredging so I can't comment on that.

If Harvey stays on the projected path it could open it up some due to the storm surge. The tides around the autumnal equinox could also help open it up slightly.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Jeff SATX said:


> Will Harvey open it up some more? Some weather sites have it heading straight for the mid coast.


I was wondering that also.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Current track has landfall just south of Cedar Bayou.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Neumie said:


> Current track has landfall just south of Cedar Bayou.


Yup - It'll be interesting to see if this puts the nail in the coffin or hits it with the defibrillator ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Harvey should really help CB out.

TH


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

I tend to believe a storm surge would put enough water in the bays that the runoff would open it back up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

ddakota said:


> I tend to believe a storm surge would put enough water in the bays that the runoff would open it back up
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It will move all of that sand around so sometimes it closes a pass up and sometimes can rip it open. Just depends how it settles I guess.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> It will move all of that sand around so sometimes it closes a pass up and sometimes can rip it open. Just depends how it settles I guess.


Yep. The initial surge is definitely going to move sediment around through the pass. Could dump a bunch of sediment further into the pass than before. Also have to consider the wave action that'll be pounding that area with the storm. Then once all the water dumps out you just have to hope it doesn't carry all of that sediment back out and dump it right at the mouth. Hopefully the outgoing current will be strong enough to purge it out. We'll just have to see.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I really hope it helps cedar and Vincent both...but know for sure goingto have to ease in next trip as the flats in the cut are going to change and can foresee lots of stuck boats for a while.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Latest update moved landfall further south by 10 miles.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Cedar this afternoon


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Nothing personal toward Cedar Bayou but living at Seadrift I hope Harvey doesn't amount to a popcorn fart.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing personal toward Cedar Bayou but living at Seadrift I hope Harvey doesn't amount to a popcorn fart.


Yes, I hate to see any area of the Gulf coast get hammered by a Hurricane, or deluged by a Tropical Storm. Too many lives, and homes endangered.

But for people to hope for a storm so Cedar Bayou will get flushed out & opened up is beyond crazy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> But for people to hope for a storm so Cedar Bayou will get flushed out & opened up is beyond crazy.


 I agree, but if it's coming we can't stop it so we might as well hope that it does some good for something and that it doesn't do too much damage.

TH


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> I agree, but if it's coming we can't stop it so we might as well hope that it does some good for something and that it doesn't do too much damage.
> 
> TH


Yes, let's hope so. That would be a win/win for everyone.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Yes, let's hope so. That would be a win/win for everyone.


Storms were part of the natural process that kept CB open for many years before it was closed. I agree we shouldn't depend on that nor should we hope for storms to hit the coast bc of it, but as you said hopefully it can be a bit of a win/win


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope the storm dies down as I like my house standing in rockport. Some tides ripping out and opening cedar would be nice though? Wishful thinking?


----------



## Down_South_Stingray (Feb 22, 2017)

Harvey has heard our concerns about the bayou.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I agree, but if it's coming we can't stop it so we might as well hope that it does some good for something and that it doesn't do too much damage.
> 
> TH


Here, here...I hope some good comes out of it.

I fear my little place in AP is gonna be toast.


----------



## Fish4Life (Jul 8, 2005)

I would much rather put the dredge fund into opening it back up than not having my house Austwell anymore. Lives will be lost I fear because I know many people who are choosing to stay for the storm. Go away Harvey


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It ain't going away Fish4Life.

Good luck everyone.

TH


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Dang. Cedar bayou pretty much a direct hit. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

*Harvey*



Flat's Hunter said:


> Dang. Cedar bayou pretty much a direct hit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yep. If there was any curiosity about the impact a storm would have on CB, we are about to find out. I do know that the pics of CB from a few weeks ago didn't look too good to me.


----------



## Shalor96 (Jul 26, 2016)

I think that much water coming across followed by a tremendous amount of rain is going to give the bayou a good flushing. Maybe they can save their dredging money for the next time it silts up.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like the San Bernard might blow itself open too ! Maybe Brown Cedar Cut & Cedar Lakes too ! but probably just a temporary condition.


----------



## Shalor96 (Jul 26, 2016)

Anybody seen any aerial photos of Cedar Bayou since the Hurricane?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Porky said:


> Sounds like the San Bernard might blow itself open too ! Maybe Brown Cedar Cut & Cedar Lakes too ! but probably just a temporary condition.


If Brown Cedar Cut were to re-open, we would have the finest fishing area on the coast. East Matty + Brown Cedar Cut = the best ever!
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

will be interesting to see what the storm has washed out


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

I will fly over it and take pictures as soon as the TFR (temporary flight restriction) over Houston is lifted. As of now that will be September 5th.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

JoshJ said:


> I will fly over it and take pictures as soon as the TFR (temporary flight restriction) over Houston is lifted. As of now that will be September 5th.


No playing tag with rescue choppers!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Curious here too. I have been wondering what has happened to CB.

My thoughts and prayers go to all in the middle coast. I hope y'all can persevere and thrive again.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

http://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/harvey/index.html

According to this satellite footage it looks like Cedar Bayou has silted in.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are the images

It is hard to tell depth. The mouth looks like the sand is covered by water. Shallow water over sand is hard to judge on photos. Rockport doesn't seem to have gotten much surge. It will be interesting to see how it goes
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Man I hate to say it but it looks like the sand is pushed wayyy back up in the bayou not just the mouth. I'm all about being positive and was never one of the naysayers of CB as I fish it all the time but I think she is done for.


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Not my photo but it's sanded in


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

:work:


GoldFinger said:


> Not my photo but it's sanded in


Looks like a good view of Vinson's. The main boat channel is now shut down where you would have previously parked.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Yesterday


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Vinson portion


----------



## Net N Yahoo (Jun 19, 2015)

Any luck with a flyover JoshJ? I'm heading over Saturday to check things out.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Net N Yahoo said:


> Any luck with a flyover JoshJ? I'm heading over Saturday to check things out.


What did you see on Saturday?


----------



## Net N Yahoo (Jun 19, 2015)

Well it wasn't all bad. There is still a connection from Cedar Bayou to the gulf. Now its not very wide or deep but its there. The tides were really high and the water was rushing in and scouring it out a little. I don't think there was a complete connection to Vinson slough. I didn't walk far enough to be able to tell. There was a channel going towards Vinson for at least a few hundred yards. A large steel structure washed up pretty close to where the opening is now. I think it is some kind of offshore satellite platform. 

The walk to the surf from the furthest point you can get a boat is not all that far now. About 500 yards of the dunes got completely wiped out. The landscape is definitely different. The fishing was amazing though. Reds in Cedar Bayou like I've never seen. We even saw a school of small black tip in the channel chasing mullet I think.


----------



## Net N Yahoo (Jun 19, 2015)

.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

*Sept 11 photo cedar*

Taken this morning


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Net N Yahoo said:


> Any luck with a flyover JoshJ? I'm heading over Saturday to check things out.


I did fly over last Sunday Sept 3. It looked the same as the pictures posted last week. My pictures weren't as good as the ones previously posted.

The pictures posted today from this weekend look much better. The tide was high again this weekend in RP. Hopefully some of the run off will help open it up more.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

I posted some photos from a flyover this morning on the other cedar bayou thread. Maybe somebody can transfer them over.


----------



## Swampman (Mar 15, 2017)

That's the leg off of a jack up or spud barge. Amazing to think the tidal power across the bottom of the gulf it took to push that spud from probably miles offshore.


----------

